# Any SEFC ladies out there? ~



## totters (May 13, 2007)

Hiya ladies,

Have just started my 2WW after our 3rd IUI try and wondered if there were any Rimington/Wilcox girls out there I could chat to to compare notes  

cheers
totters


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi Totters!

I had my 3 IUI's at SEFC and am now pg with twins! Sending you lots and lots of     for your 2ww. Have you had all your IUI's at SEFC?

Liz
x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

There's a group on the IVF chat board..

xx


----------



## CR (Nov 30, 2004)

hi ya

i'm a success product from sefc.  you can see my little bundle of success left.  i had 3 iui's and got lucky 3rd time.  i can't fault either mr r or mr w or the other staff for that matter.  wishing you every success.  do let me know if there is anything i can do/say to help....

crxxxx


----------



## totters (May 13, 2007)

Hiya Liz/CR,

Its nice to see positive results from the SEFC - you must be so thrilled   - everyone is always so quiet at the clinic itself you never know who has been lucky or not. Both Mr R and W are fab - so down to earth and caring - it does feel as if they really want to get good results for you. Well, am in my 3rd day of the 2 WW and fine so far - no symptons though my UU are tingly but am guessing this is the cyclogest as much too early for any symptons really.

I do have a question which you may be able to help with - on both my 2nd and 3rd IUI, my follies have overreacted despite low doses of Puregon and I have had to be aspirated before the actual basting - do you know if this affects the success rate at all?

cheers
tottters x


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi Totters!

Is aspiration the same of follicle reduction? I had a follice reduction on my last IUI (from 6 to 4) and of course you can see how successful it was! I tended to over stimulate to the drugs on all of my IUI's but the last one was the only time that I had to have any follies drained.

During my second IUI Mr R discovered that both of my ovaries were polycystic and he said that why I'd reacted to the drugs the way I had (and also why I had had 3 m/c's). He gave me Metformin to sort out the PCOS and it seemed to do the trick. I am amazed that after 7/8 years of ttc and having had many, many scans by many, many consultants that nobody had spotted the PCOS before!

Liz
x


----------



## totters (May 13, 2007)

Hi Magpie

Apologies for the late reply - aspiration is the same as follie reduction but they don't keep the eggs.

Unbelievable that you went for all the treatment and it took them that long to discover the cysts - good ol Mr R 

Hope you are all keeping well - the 2WW is the usual drawn out process but keeping my sanity so far 

totters x


----------



## CR (Nov 30, 2004)

hi ya

i never had to have follie reduction/aspiration.  i was basted slightly earlier than planned on the 3rd cycle to avoid follie reduction.  i have heard a rumour that follies don't like blood that might be lost from aspiration, but how true that is i am definitely not qualified to say.  they wouldn't do the procedure if it wasn't warranted and there was no hope.  if it's good enough for mr r and mr w, it's good enough for me.  

if you ask anyone at the clinic, consultants or nurses they will happily tell you there success rate for recent months, or i found this out because i am just too nosey!!!  

please try not to analyse your body, but i know how blooming hard this is, but i had both red and brown bleeding on my 3rd cycle and thought everything was lost, ready to give up and look at me now.  

wishing you every luck in the world.  when is your test day?  is it still 17 days to test?

crxxxxx


----------

